# is it illegal to carry a pistol on a designated trout stream?



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

i heard something like that.... any confirmation?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Not just because you are carrying a pistol.



> i heard something like that....


You really need to provide more of a question to be properly answered.

If concealed you would have to have a permit. If exposed you would have to have a hunting license. There could be other variables that may create a different answer. You have to be more specific.


----------



## wackoangler (Jun 1, 2003)

If I was standing in a trout stream, holding a pistol in one hand, a fishing pole in the other, wearing camoflauge waders & shirt and wearing an orange hat, with both a fishing license and a hunting license in my pocket, is that legal?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Sure, and if it was in the middle of summer before August 15th you won't even need the orange hat but pleeesssse don't drop the gun in the river when you get a fish on.

....and if it was in a holster concealed you would not need the hunting license or the orange hat regardless the time of year if you had a concealed permit.

Just FYI, designated trout stream has no bearing on it what-so-ever.


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

Maybe Im missing something.

I had a concealed weapons permit when I lived in Indiana. The weapon was for personal protection. I carried a weapon everywhere in Indianapolis.

I worked at a liquor store that the owner kept two handguns under the counter, but I still carried my weapon.

If I carry a concealed weapon for my personal protection why should any state wildlife organization be concerned?

I do not have a concealed weapon permit for the state of Michigan, should I?

I feel safe in Midland.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Labrat...The only concerns that CO's have would be the same concerns as any law enforcement officer.


----------



## MIWoodsman (Sep 16, 2003)

boehr,

I was under the impression, from the DNR Hunting Guide, that a person would have to be in possession of a legal hunting license and be wearing blaze orange if they were in a "wildlife" area.
Perhaps I have interpreted it wrong.

Does your statement below mean that I can go for a walk with my kids, say in a State Game Area, while legally carrying concealed, and I would not have to have both a hunting license and wear blaze orange?

-Dave




> _Originally posted by boehr _
> *Sure, and if it was in the middle of summer before August 15th you won't even need the orange hat but pleeesssse don't drop the gun in the river when you get a fish on.
> 
> ....and if it was in a holster concealed you would not need the hunting license or the orange hat regardless the time of year if you had a concealed permit.
> ...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Correct. The only time orange is required is when you are hunting between Aug 15 and April 30 (page 11 of the guide). While carrying a handgun, legally and concealed you again do not need a hunting license in a SGA unless you are hunting with it or plinking as you are walking.


----------



## MIWoodsman (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank You Sir!

I greatly appreciate your quick response to my question.

I have also learned many other things from reading your responses to others. 

Your service to this state and this web forum provides a great value to myself and the many others who come here.

Have a great day.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

boehr, I have carried CCW for years. I know that it is illegal to carry while bow hunting. My question is. Is it legal to carry CCW while Turkey hunting. I realize shotguns and bows are the only legal weapons and a bird cannot be taken with a side arm. I realize I'm off the topic somewhat and I appoligize. Just curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, not legal for much of the same reasons as bow deer hunting.

WCO 3.310 provides A person shall not use or carry afield a firearm other than a firearm designed and manufactured to fire a fixed shotgun shell or a muzzleloading shotgun while taking wild turkey. A bow and arrow may be used to take wild turkey. A person shall not use or carry afield any ammunition except shotgun shells loaded with no. 4 or smaller shot or no. 4 or smaller loose shot for use in muzzleloading shotguns while taking wild turkey.

A licensee would be in violation of WCO 3.110 if that person is participating in turkey hunting because the law specifically addresses the type of weapon that can be used or carried afield when turkey hunting.


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

There is a bill in the Legislature now to allow CCW while hunting. DNR is reportedly neutral on the proposed change.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

The proposed change to the game regs regarding CCW makes sense to me if they don't manage to somehow mess up the idea with the words they select...


----------

